# "Hummingbird" Waltz in A flat



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

A short waltz inspired by the hummingbirds outside my window. They are fierce little birds and they're very territorial about their feeders. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! That's really good! My wife used to watch the hummingbirds and say, "They're playing together." But no, there were far more serious things at stake.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Wow! That's really good! My wife used to watch the hummingbirds and say, "They're playing together." But no, there were far more serious things at stake.


You got that right. Under their playful facade the hummingbirds are having turf wars!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

arnerich said:


> You got that right. Under their playful facade the hummingbirds are having turf wars!


And there's always a "Napoleon bird," that tries to keep everybody else away from the feeders...


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

KenOC said:


> And there's always a "Napoleon bird," that tries to keep everybody else away from the feeders...


I've noticed this too. Have you seen when two Napoleon birds meet? Watch out!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I liked the Jazzy rhythms and harmony. Very well done.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

I like it a lot. Well done.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You're very talented.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

As always this is a very lovely, well planned and executed work. I like the chromaticism of the melody, it really give the illusion of the birds flitting from flower to flower. Very well done.

Regards Mark


----------

